# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Did Hillary Clinton Really Fart Live On TV?

## garyo

I want to be fair and balanced here. Damn I bet that stunk.



This is a question that has been asked time and again since the 2007  democratic debate which was telecast live all over the world. Did  Hillary Clinton really fart during the live debate on CNN? At least videos currently circulating all over the internet show she did.
 In the videos, Hillary Clinton is visibly uncomfortable. No one knows  why. It could be as a result of the impending question coming her way,  or because of something else. But all the same her interviewer goes on  to ask the following question:
 “Your opponents are saying that that is really part of the larger  pattern with you that you often avoid taking firm position on  controversial issues……”
 It was at this point that Hillary Clinton is seen to be passing out gas.
 Her action causes total silence amongst the utterly stunned audience, her co-debaters and the interviewer.

http://hosbeg.com/wp-content/uploads...Live-On-TV.jpg

----------


## Trinnity

Your link is no good, @garyo.

----------


## Trinnity

No serious news outlets wrote anything about it.

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

> No serious news outlets wrote anything about it.


And now I know why.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Sorry.  I don't buy that.   I don't believe a mike would pick up a 'bunny shooting' from that distance.

----------


## Cap

Don't be silly, girls don't fart.

Or Hillary for that matter.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Don't be silly, girls don't fart.
> 
> Or Hillary for that matter.


We don't?   Oh, crap, then the air is leaking out of me and once it's all gone I'm gonna suffocate........

----------


## WalterSobchak

God I wish this was true!   HAHAHAHAHA

----------

